# can you use short bed truck for 5th wheel



## Seattlerick2 (Mar 22, 2014)

Truck dealer today said I had to have an 8 foot bed for towing a 5 th wheel.  Is this true ?


----------



## krsmitty (Mar 24, 2014)

Absolutely not! May need to find another dealer...lol. I have a short bed Ram for towing my 5er. Now, depending on type of 5er you get etc., you may need a slider 5th wheel hitch.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 24, 2014)

The long bed is best for towing but with the right combination you can use a short bed.  All depends on the 5th wheel.  Think you said in a prevous post a 36 ft.  I would go with a long bed for this size 5th wheel.  Just be sure you have the proper matched tr for the 5th wheel you get.  Do the homework


----------

